# rare or comon bottles?



## wvbottlecollector (Feb 13, 2012)

hello guys, im new to this forum, ive just recently started collecting bottles and i found these 2, the tan one says, liquid ozone, and the triangular one has nothing on it. Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Aaron,

 Welcome to the A-BN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LIQUOZONE it was. 

 Here's a Page Full of Information. Unfortunately they're not poisons, and not anywhere close to rare.


----------



## wvbottlecollector (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought so, i have a colbalt triangular bottle with origoal cork, what could it be?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello Aaron,

 Pictures might help tell the tale...


----------

